# Cargo Capacity



## backin15 (Mar 12, 2005)

We are nearing a decision on which TT to buy and the Outback 21RS and 24RS are at the top of our list. At least they were until I opened the kitchen cabinet and discovered the cargo capacity is 680 pounds. The dealer couldn't believe it either. The other manufacturers have cargo capacities over 2,000 pounds. I have read on other forums of broken springs, shackles, ect from overloading and we really tend to pack it in. Is there a way to increase the cargo capacity?
Thanks for any help or comments.


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

To be honest, I really don't think so. I could be wrong (it woul'nt be the first time, LOL). You may have to consider another trailer







. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hello backin15,

You can gain a few pounds by not filling the fresh water tank (40) gal. and if both propane tanks are not full that would help also. Those are the two places you can gain back CCC. _Even if you changed the axels_ it would not change the legal CCC of the trailer, only Keystone can do that. Remember that the Outback was designed as a fairly lightweight travel trailer. My 21rs has a CCC of 750lbs and I would have a pretty hard time getting that much extra stuff in it!







If you do need the extra capacity, you might be better off with the trailer that can handle it safely. Keep in mind that even with a trailer that has more CCC, the cargo has to be distributed properly. Too much weight up front ( where most of the stroage is on the 21RS) can lead to sway problems as can too much weight in the rear.

Walter


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Backin15

I just looked in my 2005 brochure. It indicates the 21 RS has a CC of 1510 lbs and the 23 RS ? has a CC of 1640 lbs. I believe the Keystone web site says the same thing.

I don't have any first hand experience our 23RS is on order.

Not sure where the 680 came from, maybe that is the rating for that cabinet.
There is lots of experience on this site I am sure they will have the answer.

Keith


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That CCC number is the leftover capacity with full water tank and full propane. 680# is a lot of clothes and food









A full 40 gallon water tank is going to weigh in the neigborhood of 300+ pounds. Travel with 10 gallons or so and you pick up a couple hundred pounds of carrying capacity.

Mike


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with Mike and Walter, travel to your campsite with a few gallons in the fresh tank and fill up when you get there.

I weighed everything in my slide storage/ cargo area last year and came out a little under 200#. I carry a lot of stuff and can't imagine clothes, food, toys, etc. putting me close to my carrying capacity.

Good luck!

-Matt


----------



## backin15 (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. We do a lot of dry camping so we will be carrying 300# of water plus the kids like roasting the marshmellows so we carry a lot of firewood. I have E-mailed the factory to see if they have a heavy duty payload package available. The Outback is a great rig otherwise.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

The inside of the kitchen door in my 21RS reads as this:
Cargo Carrying Capacity POUNDS
GVWR 5500
minus UVW 4340
minus fresh water wt of 50 galls 415
minus lp gas wt of 14 gallons 60
*CCC for this trailer 685

*Dealer installed equipment will reduce ccc

Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Also we have a 23RS nd instead of loading down the trailer and pulling the extra weight we load the extra things onto the TV -- makes towing easier and safer... so if you have room to carry it in the TV instead of the TT that will help allot...

also dont carry more then 5 gallons fresh water for pottie breaks only... unless you go allot -- LOL


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Carrying the water and the LP means it will cut into what you can take otherwise but 600lbs is a heck of a lot of gear. That weighs more than what I would carry for a family of 4 (two adults/two kids) including camp chairs and food for a week. And if you ever saw a picture of me you would know that I can consume a lot of food.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Try weighing everything you plan on carrying in the trailer. I'd be pretty suprised if you have 700# of stuff including firewood.

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I'd be surprised if any other TTs out there that are similar size, gross weight and category would have much more carrying capacity.

My thought is that the numbers you were quoted in the 2000lb range are Gross Carrying Capacity where you will still need to deduct the Water and Propane to get the Net capacity for all of your camping necessities.

Best wishes in your search.

Wayne


----------



## backin15 (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. The factory was no help and my dealer had no ideas. All the other rigs we are considering have a 7,000 pound GVWR and with similar dry weights have cargo capacities about 1,000# more. Will we ever exceed 700# of cargo? Maybe. Will we ever have 1,700# of cargo? I hope not! But the extra capacity gives me more confidence in my trailer and less worry about bottoming out and breakage. Its too bad - we really like the Outback but will be choosing a different brand. Thanks again for the help and happy camping!


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Be sure you are comparing apples to apples.

If you are looking a brochures. They usually give the capacity before adding options like A/C, awning, microwave, oven, etc. If you looked in the trailer (as you should) the capacity written there is AFTER the trailer is equipped.

If you want to know what the capacity of a particular trailer is you have to go to a dealer, RV show or whatever and look in the cabinet of one you are interested in and use that number for comparison. It's a pain I know but that's the way of the world.

The thing is the Outback doesn't really have options even though they list things as options. You get'em cause that's the only way they make'em. And the capacity listed on the brochure is with all that stuff in there. A few other mfgs do that as well (Artic Fox I know for one) but most do not.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Not sure where you are camping but up here in Alaska we take a chainsaw and use dead trees for our firewood. Once I drop the camper off my TV we'll go find some dead trees and take the wood back to the campsite in the TV. It's a little easier that loading down either the camper or TV with firewood. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Around here....gathering your own firewood will get you in trouble.


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

I have a 2003 25rss and after my last trip i noticed that i had a broken leaf spring.
I dont overload the trailer by any means.After contacting the axle company i found out that each spring can hold 1325lbs x 4 = 5300 lbs the trailer stickers say thet the trailer has a gvw of 6000lbs to me this means the trailer is overloaded. The trailer weighs 4895lbs thats 400 lbs of ccc. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

RobR said:


> I have a 2003 25rss and after my last trip i noticed that i had a broken leaf spring.
> I dont overload the trailer by any means.After contacting the axle company i found out that each spring can hold 1325lbs x 4 = 5300 lbs the trailer stickers say thet the trailer has a gvw of 6000lbs to me this means the trailer is overloaded. The trailer weighs 4895lbs thats 400 lbs of ccc. Has anyone else noticed this?
> [snapback]37809[/snapback]​


You have to subtract your tongue weight from the weight of the trailer. The axles of your trailer do not carry the tongue weight, your tow vehicle does.

Gary


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> RobR said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2003 25rss and after my last trip i noticed that i had a broken leaf spring.
> ...


Gary 
Thanks for the reply. I figured that but that still doesnt leave much room for ccc.
Im waiting for a call from alko the axle manufacturer to see if I can upgrade these springs. The axles are rated for 2650lbs each because of the springs.
I see your a Chevy Man ,a volunteer fireman and an Outback owner. What a coincidence so am I.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Not everybody is perfect....but some of us are!!!









Where are you located?

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That makes 3 of us


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

RobR, you may get a faster reply to your question by asking a distributer. Alco does not sell direct to the public so you have to go through one anyways. You bring up a good point on axel weight so I went out and checked mine , they are rated at 2750/ axel or 5500 total, keep us posted about adding another spring. Good luck, Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

RobR,

You have a 5300# GAWR, the 25RS, if I remember correctly has a GVWR of 6000#. Assuming your trailer is loaded out at GVWR, that means that your tongue wgt should be at least 700# to avoid overloading the axles. Tongue wgts should be between 10-15% of the total trailer wgt, with 12% being optimum. That means with a TW of 720#, you'd be right on the money, and would have only 5280# on the axles. Depending on how much stuff you load, and how it is loaded, I really think one would be hard pressed to max out the springs.

The best thing to do is head down to the nearest scales, and have it weighed. Weight the TV first, without the TT hooked up. Then weigh the TT/TV combination to get the total GCVW, then as you pull off the scales, stop and get the axle wgt of the TT. Subtract the axle wgt, and the unloaded TV wgt from the GCVW, and that is your tongue wgt.

Tim


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

RobR said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > RobR said:
> ...


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

RobR said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > RobR said:
> ...


Gary ,
I spoke to the manufacturer today they said they want me to weigh the trailer to see if is in fact overloaded or if the springs arent sufficient enough.They have a 2200lb spring available for this axle. Over the weekend Im going to replace the broken spring ,load the trailer and get it weighed.
By the way I live in lindenhurst Long Island NY Im A Lt in the North Lindenhurst FD.
How about you?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome, another fireman. You will find about the others in a poll asking who is a fireman. Also fill in your info.

You figure you broke that axle on the LIE or Cross Bronx, not hard to do.

I have been thru Lindenhurst many time with trailer deliveries. You just missed our Northeast rally and I believe 6 out of 13 campers were fireman. Hope we will see you at the next.

John


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

john , 
Thanks for the reply. Do you work for a camper company? Where have you delivered to?Where was your northeast rally held? All this stuff is new to me it sounds like you guys have a good time.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Drove tractor trailer, delivered all over Long Island. The Northeast Rally was held in Near Cooperstown NY. You can read all 550 posts







in the rally forum section.
There will be another under 1000 islands rally in Sept. might be a little far but one never knows.

John


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> RobR,
> 
> You have a 5300# GAWR, the 25RS, if I remember correctly has a GVWR of 6000#. Assuming your trailer is loaded out at GVWR, that means that your tongue wgt should be at least 700# to avoid overloading the axles. Tongue wgts should be between 10-15% of the total trailer wgt, with 12% being optimum. That means with a TW of 720#, you'd be right on the money, and would have only 5280# on the axles. Depending on how much stuff you load, and how it is loaded, I really think one would be hard pressed to max out the springs.
> 
> ...


TIM 
I weighed the trailer on sat. Here are the numbers. 
11760 gross combined vehicle weight
5840 trailer on truck
5920 truck
5800 trailer by itself
5280 on axles
520 tonque weight
5500lbs capacity on axles
Doesnt leave much room for stuff. I weighed it with no food or clothes or water the label on the cabinet says addd 375 fo water & 60 for propane.
These numbers are way to close for me . What do you think? Ill be calling the company tomorrow.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I really need to get mine weighed! Fresh Water weighs 8.3 lbs/gallon, so that is where the 375# for water comes from. If you not carrying water, it's not an issue. Looks like your tongue wgt is right on the button.

I'm going to have to find time this week to pull over to the stone yard.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I checked the tag on my 21RS yesterday and it says the GAWR is 2750 per axle which is 5500 for both which is the GVWR of my trailer. Why would the 25RSS which is a bigger trailer have a lower axle rating?

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just checked the DOT tag on the outside of the 26RS (not inside the kitchen cabinet) and the GAWR is also 2750# per axle, and the GVWR is 6000#. RobR, you should double check your DOT tag, I don't think you would have a lower axle rating then a 21RS.

It is only a 200# difference, but it does widen the margin a bit.

Tim


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

Mike i checked the dot tag on the side and it reads the same 2750 per axle for a total of 5500lbs. I dont know how they can be the same on both trailers. Rob R


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

Tim , the dot sticker reads the same 2750 per axle. I dont how they can have the same axles on two totally different size units.RobR


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I checked the tag on my 21RS yesterday and it says the GAWR is 2750 per axle which is 5500 for both which is the GVWR of my trailer. Why would the 25RSS which is a bigger trailer have a lower axle rating?
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]38369[/snapback]​


I dont know why either . Im waiting for Keystone to call me back. I spoke to alco they said my numbers would concern them too. They have a heavier spring available 1750 each spring for a total of 3500 per axle. Im waiting to see if they are going to pay .Rob R


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

RobR,
I got your pm and responded. I just found this thread, now. Sorry I haven't been following along. I will now.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Tim , the dot sticker reads the same 2750 per axle. I dont how they can have the same axles on two totally different size units.RobR


I am going to guess that Keystone uses the lightest axles they can for the GVWR they are building. I'm pretty sure everything from the 26RS and smaller has a 6000# GVWR or, in the case of the 21RS, a 5500# rating. Using the 2750# axles gives them 5500# on the axles, and up to 500, (600 on the 26RS) on the tongue.

It would be interesting to hear what the folks with 7000# GVWR's on their Outbacks have for axle wgt ratings.

Tim


----------



## RobR (May 25, 2005)

Tim Im working with keystone on this. They realize my concern and have their engineers on it, hope to have an answer by friday.they said with my numbers its seems to be overloaded.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I checked the tag on my 27 and the gross is 7200# and each axle is 3500#. I never hit the scales to verify only because I'm not close enough to my GCVW to be concerned









John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The 28RSDS is the same as the 27. 7200 total with 3500 for each axle
I am going to take mine and weigh the axles separately. After blowing both of the rear tires, I wonder if there is some strange distribution problem. We will see.

Jared


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 28rss axles are 3500 pounds each.

Jared - I blew one rear tire with only 300 miles. As you know I replaced all of my tires with D rated 15" tires to get some safety margin. I weighed my trailer this past weekend fully loaded for a 4 day weekend and was really surprised to see I was at the gross limit for the 28rss. Not where I want to be so I will have to rethink what I carry.


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I am very interested in your findings Rob, please let us know how this works out. I would be very interested in the leaf spring upgrade too, this may add to the ride height, allowing a little more ground clearance. Thanks in advance Rob!


----------

